# San Marzano and Muir Glen - worth it?



## QSis (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay, I've spent the extra money on both of them and I couldn't taste any difference in my finished dishes than when I use store brand.

I will admit, that Muir Glen has a lovely smoky aroma  when you first open the can of the fire-roasted tomatoes, but by the time you get the plate to the table, it's gone, as well as any smoky flavor that may have been there.

So, honestly, are these things products of FoodTV's chef's brainwashing? Mario is particularly enamored.  Wait, if you were brainwashed, you wouldn't know you were,  would you? 

Well, if you think they are better, tell me how come?

Lee


----------



## Veloce (Dec 30, 2006)

I think it depends on the recipe. For a simple red sauce like I make (olive oil, garlic, tomatoes, basil, red pepper flakes, salt and black pepper) I find that San Marzano tomatoes taste significantly better than the anything else I've tried (including Muir Glen). For the five-pepper chili* I make they would be completely wasted.

*The ingredients include canned green chiles, paprika, red pepper flakes, ground ancho chiles and black pepper. There isn't a lot of room left in the taste spectrum for the tomatoes.


----------



## Sararwelch (Dec 30, 2006)

I've used both Muir Glen organic and Muir Glen smoked - I definitely taste the different with the smoked tomatoes, don't taste much of a difference with the organic.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 30, 2006)

Make two batches of tomato sauce side by side using the same ingredients. You'll taste the difference the sauce made with San Marzanos and those made with say, Del Monte.


----------



## QSis (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay, Iron, you're on!   Please post the recipe you would use for a side-by-side and I'll do it.

(I put everything but the kitchen sink in my sauce, so the tomatoes are a minor detail).

Lee


----------



## ironchef (Dec 30, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Okay, Iron, you're on! Please post the recipe you would use for a side-by-side and I'll do it.
> 
> (*I put everything but the kitchen sink in my sauce, so the tomatoes are a minor detail*).
> 
> Lee


 
Okay in that case, it won't matter very much. But in a basic tomato sauce which would just contain the tomatoes, garlic, onions, thyme or basil, carrots or celery, you would taste the differenc. In something like puttanesca sauce you probably wouldn't.


----------



## QSis (Dec 30, 2006)

Oooo!  Puttanesca!  Long time, no have!  Excellent idea for a week-end meal this winter!

Lee


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 30, 2006)

My canned tomato of choice is San Marzano.  I bought some Muir Glen plum tomatos once and used them in a tomato sauce.  The sauce was so acidic that it was objectionable.  I had to doctor it with some baking soda to make it palatable.


----------



## 33cyttam (Jan 13, 2007)

*Ah yes, but where?*

Great discussion, certainly elevated by the introduction of Puttanesca, which I make at least once a month.

However, does anyone know where in Metrowest I can find San Marzanos?  I have not been able to locate them in the area.


----------



## ncage1974 (Jan 13, 2007)

*i think mine are better*

I use canned heirloom tomatoes from my garden which i think blow both away . I used cherokee purple, kellogs breafast, olpka, and german head tomatoes. I think it kills anything out there

Ncage


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2007)

33cyttam said:
			
		

> ...However, does anyone know where in Metrowest I can find San Marzanos? I have not been able to locate them in the area.


 
You haven't indicated where you live so I can't help.  Metrowest where?


----------



## Candocook (Jan 14, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My canned tomato of choice is San Marzano. I bought some Muir Glen plum tomatos once and used them in a tomato sauce. The sauce was so acidic that it was objectionable. I had to doctor it with some baking soda to make it palatable.


 
I think San Marzano is variety of Italian plum tomato sold by many packers. Muir Glen is a packing company who may also sell san Marzanos.  So it may be their way of packing--or it could be just that batch.
And I totally agree with the poster that said her heirlooms will blow everything else out of the water!!  BUT we can't have summer tomatoes all year long, unfortunately.  ;o)


----------



## ironchef (Jan 14, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> I think San Marzano is variety of Italian plum tomato sold by many packers. Muir Glen is a packing company who may also sell san Marzanos. So it may be their way of packing--or it could be just that batch.
> And I totally agree with the poster that said her heirlooms will blow everything else out of the water!! BUT we can't have summer tomatoes all year long, unfortunately. ;o)


 
For a tomato to be classified as a San Marzano tomato, it has to be from the San Marzano region in Italy. It's not simply just a variety of plum tomato.


----------

